# MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2004)

*MartialTalk SummerCamp 2004*​
*When*: July 16, 17, 18th 2004 

*Where:* Buffalo NY

*Instructors*: 
- Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis / Balintawak
- Dennis "Hutch" Hutchins - Shichi Tora Do
- Joe Gutowski - Kenpo Karate

Sat night banquet

Early rate : $99 
Late/At Door : $125

Visit the camp website for more information and online registration​http://martialtalk.com/camp​


----------

